

How SBNation Marries Talent and Technology in Sports - besvinick
http://blogs.forbes.com/lewisdvorkin/2011/05/07/whos-doing-it-right-how-sbnation-marries-talent-and-technology-in-sports/

======
besvinick
Sports and social media is ripe for the taking and SBNation is making all the
right moves to be the preeminent player in the space

